# speechless



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I really don't know what to say .... I'll go lower the water level in one of my tanks in which they might do this....


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

That is one of those things when you find a shrimp on the other side of the room and wonder who has been messing with the tank.

I have a puck size piece of floating wood with two of my shrimp tanks and the shrimp love to climb all over it. Makes me almost believe they like the break from water. They grow in shallow water in the wild so they must have access to land. Just not sure how safe for them out of water.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

i have 2 breeder box. In 1 case, a crs crawled on top from the outside and died. In another case a had a beautiful berried female in a box which had a small hole at the top, and she climbed out and into the tank.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

they do this in the wild to travel from pool to pool


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

That's crazy, I'm glad there's nothing in my tank where they can do this.


----------

